# Baby Girls romper set Knit



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

My latest pattern that can be knit in 4ply or D.k £3.99, link for the pattern is below

http://www.cute-n-cuddly-designs.com/item_228/Trinity.htm


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That is just so sweet!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Another gorgeous design Ang.
I love the lacy pattern and the style of the hat :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Really is beautiful!...you are so talented!


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you Girls xx


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Wow! a stunning set! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Really cute set. Love the color, the style--everything!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Love it Ang. Another to add to the list


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very sweet little set, beautifully knitted


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just going to check out your patterns .The one shown is beautiful.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is so sweet, I love that. :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just darling! I love rompers, 'cause they're one piece...so they don't ride up.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Ditto - what everybody else said :thumbup:


----------



## Kaye3514 (Feb 17, 2013)

Absolutely stunning. Well done


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

I wish my work came out looking like this. So beautiful.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Just ordered this soooooo cute pattern. I am so excited to 'get at it'. (Not like I need another project on the needles, but you can bet it will be.) Thank you for doing the hard work of putting these things together. I know what hard work it is too, just finished doing a pattern for my daughter, it took lots of hours.


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments , im so pleased you all like it xx


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you so much i hope you enjoy it xx


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

LinJurm said:


> Adorable!


Thank you xx


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

oh my what a darling!!


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

Diane D said:


> oh my what a darling!!


Thank you so much xx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Blue Butterfly UK (Mar 18, 2013)

That is really so beautiful and looks really soft. Well done


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone , im pleased you like it xx


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

cute-n-cuddly-designs said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments , im so pleased you all like it xx


how long does it take to get patterns sent I just ordered 15 minutes ago...pdf form..?


----------



## Addyscloset1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Another BEAUTIFUL outfit! I've already made 3 sets of the blue set for boys. (picture of my boy outfit is attached) Stunning patterns!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

wow stunning!!!


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> how long does it take to get patterns sent I just ordered 15 minutes ago...pdf form..?


Sorry just seen this , im hoping your pattern arrived ok . I try and get the patterns out as soon as i can but as im out every day (im a carer for my mother) i sometimes cant send the patterns until i get in at night then you have to allow for the time difference also 
:thumbup:


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

Addyscloset1 said:


> Another BEAUTIFUL outfit! I've already made 3 sets of the blue set for boys. (picture of my boy outfit is attached) Stunning patterns!


Thank you i love your pic ...lovely work , So pleased you are enjoying my patterns

:-D


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

Diane D said:


> wow stunning!!!


Thank you so much


----------

